# mold on a leather bag



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Found a leather bag in a closet -- never been used (the stuffing paper was still in the satchel) -- that is a perfect fit for my new laptop. 

Problem: it is covered in mold/mildew. I tried vinegar but that didn't do anything at all. Is there way to clean it?


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

A good leather cleaner and some elbow grease should do the trick. My children's horse tack comes up moldy occasionally and that is what we use. Some leather conditioner after wouldn't hurt either. You can buy combo products that do both.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks -- may be a dumb question, but do I need to go to a specialty tack shop, or a shoe shop, or will my local grocery/drug store have it?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I use Murphy's oil soap on my leather goods (shoes, saddles, bridles, ball gloves, etc). Most stores carry it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Great idea -- I have some in the cabinet. Thanks.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same problem and used a swab of alcohol. You may have to to use some mink oil afterwards. Try an inconspicuous place to test first. It worked for me.


----------

